# painting a already white wood railing



## cheryl golosky (Apr 13, 2011)

I cought a segment on a decorating show where they painted a white wood interior railing dark brown. I think they sanded it and used a cheese cloth to wipe on paint. Anyone have comments on this


----------



## niksmom630 (Jan 27, 2011)

cheryl golosky said:


> I cought a segment on a decorating show where they painted a white wood interior railing dark brown. I think they sanded it and used a cheese cloth to wipe on paint. Anyone have comments on this


I painted an oak railing dark brown and white. Lightly sanded entire railing and posts, then primed and painted using semi gloss paint. I sed a brush and small roller. Hope this helps! I am very pleased with how it turned out!


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

cheryl golosky said:


> I cought a segment on a decorating show where they painted a white wood interior railing dark brown. I think they sanded it and used a cheese cloth to wipe on paint. Anyone have comments on this


Nor sure I understand you. This was not some hideous show like "Design on a Dime" was it? And you are not just one of those junior PR agency wanna be a real account exec someday having fun with us are you?

Sorry, I am into nice paint brushes and real paint. I cannot imagine why anybody would try to paint a white staircase with brown paint and cheesecloth. 

You sharing the whole story?


----------

